# R2O - HUGE Philippines Shipment had Arrived!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

R2O Aquariums has a HUGE Philippines order that has arrived. Every tank is loaded with fish.

Snails are on sale $0.75/each
Cleaner Shrimp $10/each

Come on in for the best pricing on the Dundas Strip!!!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

what kind of snails do you have? Also, any fighting conchs?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

wow - gorgeous rhinopia!
can you post the list of the fish you got in?
thx


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....working on it...... lol


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

paulf757 said:


> what kind of snails do you have? Also, any fighting conchs?


+1 :d:d:d:d:d


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

What time are you there?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

teemee said:


> wow - gorgeous rhinopia!
> can you post the list of the fish you got in?
> thx


+1

SOMEONE PLEASE buy those two rhynos before I do, to save me from starting up another new tank just for the babies!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

R u there today? Looking to pass by with another reefer at 13:00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Gosh I couldn't resist taking this cutie home! Behold my new pet - the Flying Gurnard (Dactyloptena orientalis). Blew 3 hours last night just watching him explore the sandbed. Just hope that he isn't in a hurry to grow into that 14" monster to have me invest in yet another bigger and better tank too soon 

Thx Ryan for bringing in the odds and the cools  He's already eating and claiming his turf  all in all a happy fellow so far.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

How big are the cleaner shrimp?



PaulF757 said:


> R u there today? Looking to pass by with another reefer at 13:00


Can you do me a favor Paul- can you scope out the cleaners for me?
Maybe snap a picture?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

teemee said:


> wow - gorgeous rhinopia!
> can you post the list of the fish you got in?
> thx


BiColour Goby
Sailfin Goby
Tiger Watchman Goby
Goldenhead Sleeper Goby
Percula Clownfish
Sixline Wrasse
Cleaner Wrasse
Red Fairy Anthias
Scopas Tang
Moorish Idol
Wartsking Angler
Picasso Trigger
Humu Humu Trigger
Blue Throat Trigger
Pink Tail Trigger
Copperband Butterfly
Black Peacock Lionfish
White Volitan Lionfish
Clown/Lineatus Tang
Naso Tang
Sailfin Tang
Yellow/Chocolate Tang
Lieutenant Tang
Powder Brown Tang
Lineatus Fairy Wrasse
Flying Gunnard
Pink Margin Wrasse
Carpenter's Wrasse
Astraea Snails
Cleaner Shrimp
Sand Siftering Starfish
Sea Hares


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

PaulF757 said:


> what kind of snails do you have? Also, any fighting conchs?


Astraea Snails, No Fighting Conchs, I did see a few Strawberry Conchs



fury165 said:


> +1 :d:d:d:d:d


See Above Response.....



PaulF757 said:


> R u there today? Looking to pass by with another reefer at 13:00
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


- Should be there by 1pm....let's say 1:30 to be safe. No comment.



MPreston said:


> How big are the cleaner shrimp?
> 
> On the small-medium side


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

If I go yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> If I go yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Red


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

any price on how much the strawberry conch are selling for?


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Can someone check if there is any more of that 
Flying Gurnard (Dactyloptena orientalis)

and price???


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

What does a rhynos eat ?is frozen food o.K?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

simba said:


> What does a rhynos eat ?is frozen food o.K?


Taken right from Advance aquarist:

Live food (e.g., ghost shrimp, mollies, guppies) will be needed to initiate feeding and many individuals may never accept anything but live fare. You should attempt to train your*Rhinopias*to take pieces of shrimp, squid and fish off of a feeding stick. One thing you should avoid is feeding your scorpionfish a diet consisting only of feeder goldfish. Raw goldfish flesh contains thiaminase, an enzyme that causes the breakdown of thiamin. If you feed your scorpionfish a diet that consists only of goldfish, they may become thiamin deficient, which can result in feeding cessation, clamped fins and nervous in coordination. If you have to feed them live food, gut pack mollies, guppies and/or ghost shrimp with a nutritious food (e.g., Cyclop-eeze®) before you feed them to yourRhinopias*(some individual may be reluctant to feed on live ghost shrimp).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Was there today with Paul and the fish looked really healthy. Picked up a few things and very happy


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

are the "red fairy anthias" (Pseudanthias kashiwae) as per the list actually the same ones I picked up, which Ryan first told me Smithvanizi and then we finally id them as Stocky Anthias (Pseudanthias hypselosoma)?

The group of 6 that I brought home are looking awesome and eating well, haven't refused anything I threw in the tank from flake to frozen to live brine. Great color too. Currently all females at this size. Can't wait till when one of them decide to "boy up"


----------

